# Add german



## Beastimmung (Dec 12, 2022)

Dutch exists but not german, no sense


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2022)

mid nation


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 12, 2022)

SPRICH DEUTSCH DU HURENSOHN


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 12, 2022)

Deutsche Sektion 
Vorbereitung auf Übernahme der Website


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 12, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Dutch exists but not german, no sense


its because alexander is dutch


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Dec 12, 2022)

Lmao nobody uses those chats. The anglos just mogged too hard and a spread their language all over the world.


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 13, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> its because alexander is dutch


So they only do this for languages understood by a mod?


----------



## Klaus Schwab (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes add ze german language!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Dutch exists but not german, no sense


A number of staff members are Dutch-speaking, yours truly included. So it does make sense… 🙂


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 13, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> A number of staff members are Dutch-speaking, yours truly included. So it does make sense… 🙂


What do you mean "yours"?

My assigned fed?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> What do you mean "yours"?
> 
> My assigned fed?


Yours truly is a  type of way to say “me” 🤣


----------



## Master (Dec 13, 2022)

Added.


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

Master said:


> Added.


add turkish


----------

